# Diablo 3 parody / funn Video



## Vilkas (12. Juni 2012)

Moinsen !

 hier mein neues Diablo 3 Lied, diesmal parody auf Little talks.

 Ich binn mal NICHT total auf dem Flamezug draufgesprungen, sondern versuche die Ballance zwischen Kritik und begeisterung zu halten.

 Wie immer bei meinen Videos, achtet weniger auf Gramatik oder Aussprache oder Aufnahmequalität, sondern merh auf Text und audio / video synchronisation 

 (Ich pers mag sehr die Stelle, wo Monk synchronisch mit dem Beat fäuste in "Kull" reinhaut 

 inzwischen habe ich technischen tipp bekommen, wie ich es weniger Verzerrt aufnehmen kann, leider ist es zu spät :/

 anyways, hier ist der Link   !

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=v_XgDgGoW4o[/youtube]


----------



## Fedaykin (12. Juni 2012)

Ich lobe und erkenne die Arbeit an die du dir mit diesem Video gemacht hast. Allein das ist schon toll. Auch wenn Kritik sicherlich nicht immer gewünscht ist, muss ich sagen, dass mir Grammatik und Aussprache stellenweise die Nackenhaare zum kräuseln gebracht hat.


----------



## Vilkas (13. Juni 2012)

ich danke für den Lob und hoffe deinen Nackenhaaren gehts inzwischen besser 

englisch ist halt meine 4t sprache die ich nur aus den Medien wie TV und Internet gelernt habe, 
und bei diesen Lehrern kommt halt auch mal sowas raus wie ich


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Juni 2012)

Vilkas schrieb:


> ich danke für den Lob und hoffe deinen Nackenhaaren gehts inzwischen besser
> 
> englisch ist halt meine 4t sprache die ich nur aus den Medien wie TV und Internet gelernt habe,
> und bei diesen Lehrern kommt halt auch mal sowas raus wie ich



Ach was, dann mach dein Video doch in deiner 2. oder 3. Sprache . Hoffe nur es sind keine tote Sprachen...


----------



## Trafalgalore (13. Juni 2012)

Also ich musste hart lachen xDDDDDDDDDD
Ich finds gut gemacht und die sprachlichen barrieren sind jetzt auch nicht so schlimm das man es nicht verstehen würde


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Juni 2012)

Trafalgalore schrieb:


> Also ich musste hart lachen xDDDDDDDDDD
> Ich finds gut gemacht und die sprachlichen barrieren sind jetzt auch nicht so schlimm das man es nicht verstehen würde



Verstehen schon, das meinte ich auch nicht. Meine Ohren bluteten nur .


----------

